# Can a sheep live alone and the live with other farm animals?



## Tamara (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a female ewe that is 4. She used to live with two boar goats and they passed away. I have a trouble finding a new place for her to move. I found a space but I'm worried. Since they passed over a year ago she has been on her own. She is around me and a dog. When I take her to vet she's great with animals and people. She does start to baah if I leave her. I wish I had money I really would like to start a emotional support sheep therapy facility. I found a space that has two ponies a large horse and three small sheep. The sheep fear her, the ponies chase her, and the large horse wants nothing to do with her cause she's old. I know she's turned into more of a pet. What do you think I should do?


----------



## Sumi (Aug 13, 2014)

That is a jammy one... If you don't mind me asking, do you have to move her? Are you in a position to get her another companion animal, goat or sheep, to keep her company?


----------



## Tamara (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello Sumi,

       I think I do have to move her because the property is up for sale. The space is also difficult to manage bc I don't own it and I dont love on the property. The place id like to move her is ten mins away but there are two mini ponies that are so energetic. Then the other place is 40mins but I'm nervous about overwhelming the owner. That space has more animals that come and go but the animals all had warm energies. She has had hoof troubles and is finally good I worry about the conditions of that property. The other space is closer and has a property manager and more space. I wish I had my own space. I like the atmosphere of farm sanctuaries but wish they had a place for people in my situation who love their animals and all animals, work hard, aren't wealthy, and could use some support. Like a foster system.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Aug 13, 2014)

Tamara,  the chasing, ignoring and other behaviors you see when she is with those animals is normal.  I takes a couple weeks for a herd type animal to get integrated.  And it is hard because she sees you as her herd.  I completely understand where you are at with hoof issues and wanting a good place for her and all the issues.  If you are in Northern California you could foster her with me. However, she will still get ignored and head butted by my animals for a while.


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 13, 2014)

I'd be most worried about the ponies chasing her.  Are all the animals in one big pasture together all the time, or is there room for her to have her own pasture, or be with just the other sheep till they get more used to each other?


----------

